# Do I install my ram in the black or yellow slots?



## vbx (Mar 19, 2010)

Or does it not matter at all?

I have (2) 2gb rams. 

My Asus P5Q-Em has 4 slots.  2 yellow and 2 black.

Currently installed on the yellow, but was thinking I should use the black slots 1st right?


----------



## Asylum (Mar 19, 2010)

Do you have your mobo manual?
It will tell you in there.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont think it matters as long as it's in two matching colored sots.  Your motherboard manual will say which is preferred.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 19, 2010)

first slot closest to the CPU and then the one next to the one next to it.

It should go: [CPU] | [RAM] | [NO RAM] | [RAM] | [NO RAM]


----------



## MohawkAngel (Mar 19, 2010)

I seen on many motherbaords that the colored one are the prefered ones. Thy decided to putit like that. On mine they are blue and its cleary writte nin the manual to use the blue ones in case of 2 sticks only


----------



## vbx (Mar 19, 2010)

Alright thanks, the closes to the cpu is yellow. So I'm good.


----------



## segalaw19800 (Mar 19, 2010)

see this


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 19, 2010)

777 said:


> B1        A1      B2        A2      B3        A3
> Not necessarily, Mine is CPU, [no ram] [ram] [no ram] [ram] [no ram] [ram]



And yet I still have to wonder what the point of this post is...


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 19, 2010)

segalaw19800 said:


> see this



And with this picture, look at the motherboard to see which slot is A1


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 19, 2010)

Use the yellow one's.


----------

